# Any chance of Adventure #1 by 5/25?



## brightgoat

I have a new group starting on 5/26, and am curious if there's any chance of adventure #1 being released by then.  Not trying to rush perfection, just trying to plan.

Thanks.


----------



## Morrus

I fervently hope so, 'cos I'm gonna need it soon, too!


----------



## Is_907

LOL same here, I'm starting a new campaign on the 24th and would much rather jump straight into WotBS rather than stall with a random delve.

But then again... I want perfection, too


----------



## Marius Delphus

So, no pressure or anything. Got it.


----------



## Is_907

Exactly.


----------



## Boregar

Tomorrow would be better. 

Seriously, I've got a session of 'downtime' in Gate Pass to fill tomorrow night, but hopefully we'll be able to kick off the campaign proper next session.


----------



## Boregar

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Heh... I want module #6 or #7... I guess thats what happens when you forge ahead and do your own conversion to 4E 

At least at the pace of my campaign, I should get to use the official converted modules for  #11 and #12


----------



## brightgoat

Is it ridiculous that I'm checking the site 3-4 times a day just to see if the adventure is ready?


----------



## Is_907

brightgoat said:


> Is it ridiculous that I'm checking the site 3-4 times a day just to see if the adventure is ready?




Not ridiculous... just a bit obsessed. No worries, you're not alone in that obsession.


----------



## dgothe

count me in as one of the "checking too often"-guys.. for a while I was worried that my constant refresh on the site caused the long downtime


----------



## TrickyUK

One of the reasons why I haven't subscribed is because I read a few "horror" stories about the 3.5 edition not being released on schedule.

The good reviews of the previous edition got me interested in running the campaign and now, like others, I am waiting for the release of adventure #1.

My group are hoping to start on June 1st, and I am currently trying to convert previous edition to 4th but I'm not confident that I am doing a good a job. If the first adventure isn't released, then I'll see how we go.


----------



## scrubkai

So given the downtime on the site.... Any chance that you will still make the 25th?


----------



## Morrus

What, tomorrow? No chance, I'm afraid.  I'd love to have it now, but it's just not done yet.

The manuscript is done - it's in layout, which takes a few days, depending on how much time Eric has. I've also asked for a two last-minute full colour art pieces which I'd like to include in the adventure. If they arrive in time, they'll be in there; if they don't then they won't. I suspect you'll get one of them, but I won't delay the adventure for the sake of the art items as I know you all want it ASAP.


----------



## brightgoat

Alas, but so it goes.  I went ahead and splurged on the 3.5 version so that I could at least know what the story for Adventure 1 is.  I worked up a quick pre-adventure to whet their whistles.  

My ideas for the pre-adventure follow.  I'd appreciate any comments or additional ideas.

Spoilers follow:


Spoiler



I instructed all the players to make their characters determined to join the resistance. Each character was given a note to meet their new "cell" at a particular place and time.  They were to meet the leader of their new cell, but when they get there, they are ambushed and their new leader is killed in front of their eyes.  I'm using "Tallman" as the leader for this purpose.  He has  a note with the address and time of their meeting with Torrent.



Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

brightgoat said:


> Spoilers follow:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He has  a note with the address and time of their meeting with Torrent.



I think that if you develop the pre-adventure in one particular section of Gate's Pass, you can really develop the PC's tie to the city. Later adventures return to the city, and it helps to have a connection back to the place and story line.

 You could probably even use sites from future adventures as your meeting places and/or combat scenes.

I also think that you would need to expand your concept into more than just one encounter. Design a skill challenge or two around meeting with the resistance, then aroudn retrieving the note/escaping the bad guys.
 Possibly use an old storage lot for the props used during the upcoming festival of dreams for the meeting. I can imagine the group running around the physcial ghosts of festival's past....

... and you might want to start a new thread to continue this


----------



## Morrus

For those who desperately need the adventure, if you forward me your receipt I'll be happy to email you a copy of the .RTF manuscript in advance if it will be of any help to you.


----------



## dgothe

I'm in no hurry, as I'm planning on running the entire campaign starting this fall. I'm just looking forward to start reading the material . 

I'm also very much interested in any pre-adventures that people might set up, to "insert" the players into their roles as resistance fighters.


----------



## TrickyUK

Morrus said:


> For those who desperately need the adventure, if you forward me your receipt I'll be happy to email you a copy of the .RTF manuscript in advance if it will be of any help to you.




I don't have a receipt as I don't intend to subscribe (not sure how stable my group is and I don't want to pay out for something that I may not use). However, I would happily pre-order Adventure #1 if I could but can't see that option.


----------



## Morrus

I've sent the RTF to those who emailed me.  A few people PMd me but didn't tell me their email address, so obviously I couldn't send those, but if you let me know your address I'll get it sent.


----------



## roderickvd

Morrus said:


> I've sent the RTF to those who emailed me.  A few people PMd me but didn't tell me their email address, so obviously I couldn't send those, but if you let me know your address I'll get it sent.




Thanks Morris, that's awesome and some true quality service!


----------



## TrickyUK

Any update on a possible release date?


----------



## kumagroo

Yes, I need to get a general idea of how much past the advertised release date this is going to be, so I know whether I can count on having received and read it by my next game or if I should cancel my plans and start a different path.  Thanks.


----------



## Morrus

It's done.  At the last second we had a bright idea which we think will improve it (a graphical cue when redirecting the DM to an encounter spread rather than just text), plus a final art piece arrived.


----------



## roderickvd

Morrus said:


> It's done.  At the last second we had a bright idea which we think will improve it (a graphical cue when redirecting the DM to an encounter spread rather than just text), plus a final art piece arrived.




That's awesome. I've been delighted with reading the manuscript RTF. When will you release the PDFs?


----------



## Marius Delphus

I'm bulling through the last changes now. I would theorize you can expect it late today or tomorrow.


----------



## Morrus

Eric's just sent me the final version, and it looks great!  Expect to see it shortly!


----------



## Gorok

I just got an e-mail from the DriveThruRpg website about it being available for download.  Too bad, I'm at work, where this site is blocked...


----------



## Morrus

Yup, it's there.  I hope you guys like it!


----------



## Nareth

Just downloaded it actually. Haven't had a chance to go through it yet, but I'm just glad it's here  My Thursday/Friday group will be able to start this week, as long as I have the time to sit and actually read things. I know you guys work real hard, but please try not to let part 2 go too long past deadline. You know, just in case all of our groups get through part 1 quickly 

And thank you for all that hard work. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Morrus

Nareth said:


> I know you guys work real hard, but please try not to let part 2 go too long past deadline.




Well, to be fair, it's less than 24 hours! 

The first month was hectic with two free guides and the first adventure.  Now we have a full month for each, we can relax a little - I don't anticipate any problems!


----------



## RedBeardJim

One thing I've found looking it over quickly -- the Collapsing Ceiling hazards are not marked on the maps for the Ambush! encounter.


----------



## Marius Delphus

Ugh. Sorry about that. Here's the way I'd play that (check the map on page 5):

C1 is the storage room (4), C2 is the kitchen (3), and C3 is half of the common room (1). Which half is up to you; choose whichever half you find more interesting during play.

Based on the way the collapse hazard reads, I'd just say any character either under or within 1 square of an impending collapse get to "know" where the collapse will be (as described under "Trigger").

[EDIT] Or do what Steve says, which is what was intended in the first place.  [/EDIT]


----------



## merchantsteve

I had done up the art and thought I sent it over to Eric! Oops!
C1 - in a square next to the door on the right side. Your choice!
C2 - One square below the 'x' on the bar.
C3 - One square to the right of the bottom door.


----------



## RedBeardJim

Thank you both!


----------



## Morrus

We can get the maps posted here, right Steve?


----------



## Boregar

Well, I'm downloading mine now. And I'm not going to quibble about any delays, given what you guys have gone through. Good job on even being this close to being on time.


----------



## roderickvd

Got it. Looks very good. Can't wait to get this campaign started.


----------



## merchantsteve

OK, working on the maps.
I'll have links soon.


----------



## merchantsteve

*150 DPI Battlemaps*

Here are links the the battlemaps
http://www.mythmerchant.com/sites/WOTBS/EN_01/Crypt.jpg
http://www.mythmerchant.com/sites/WOTBS/EN_01/FlaganusMortus.jpg
http://www.mythmerchant.com/sites/WOTBS/EN_01/GnollHunt.jpg
http://www.mythmerchant.com/sites/WOTBS/EN_01/HideoutLevel1.jpg
http://www.mythmerchant.com/sites/WOTBS/EN_01/HideoutLevel2.jpg
http://www.mythmerchant.com/sites/WOTBS/EN_01/MagicShop.jpg
http://www.mythmerchant.com/sites/WOTBS/EN_01/ShealisApt.jpg
http://www.mythmerchant.com/sites/WOTBS/EN_01/ShealisDuel.jpg
http://www.mythmerchant.com/sites/WOTBS/EN_01/StreetAmbush.jpg
http://www.mythmerchant.com/sites/WOTBS/EN_01/Warehouse.jpg


----------



## merchantsteve

All the other maps are from the original 3.5 edition and can be found at this link.
http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/WBS01-BattleMaps.zip


----------



## Morrus

I think there's a chance that you misunderstood the question, Steve! It wasn't the original maps we were discussing but the revised map with the C1-3 falling ceiling zones marked on it!


----------



## merchantsteve

Ahhh...
Well! Now I see. Problem is, our layout guy has the original art for the pub... so he needs to make the update.


----------



## dgothe

Ooh.. super excited.. saw the email early this morning and now I can't wait to get reading.. I'll be running the entire campaign from scratch starting this fall, but I'll spend the summer reading up on the adventures.


----------



## Morrus

merchantsteve said:


> Ahhh...
> Well! Now I see. Problem is, our layout guy has the original art for the pub... so he needs to make the update.




Ah, OK!  I must have misunderstood you, too!  When you said:



merchantsteve said:


> I had done up the art and thought I sent it over to Eric! Oops!
> C1 - in a square next to the door on the right side. Your choice!
> C2 - One square below the 'x' on the bar.
> C3 - One square to the right of the bottom door.




... I thought that meant you had updated the map.  We're not very good at this basic communication thing, are we?


----------



## merchantsteve

Must be the accent!


----------



## Morrus

merchantsteve said:


> Must be the accent!




I've never heard your accent!


----------



## Marius Delphus

I don't know how wide the street is supposed to be, but these ought to do.


----------



## Morrus

Excellent!  I've linked to those from the WotBS web page, too.


----------



## Jack99

If I have some specific feedback, where would you prefer I post it?


----------



## lectric

Marius Delphus said:


> I don't know how wide the street is supposed to be, but these ought to do.




Hey, these maps are great. Can you please post one without the grenade "X" marks?

Thanks!!!


----------

